# Small millipedes in South East Texas



## Canth (Oct 22, 2006)

Need an ID on these little guys, please. I'm thinking baby Narceus americanus but I can't be sure


----------



## zinto (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, definitely look like N. americanus.  Nice find!  I'm jealous....
-Nick


----------



## Canth (Oct 22, 2006)

Might be going back tomorrow. I'll keep an eye out for ya if you want


----------



## Lindze (Oct 22, 2006)

ooh millipede's! I'm jealous =\ ha. Cool find jared


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 22, 2006)

right on, did they yeller slime ya?


----------



## What (Oct 22, 2006)

zinto said:


> Yeah, definitely look like N. americanus.  Nice find!  I'm jealous....
> -Nick


lol, i found ~25 of these(adults and babies) in Stiens, NM on my way to Acon. i was dissapointed that that is all i was finding.


----------



## Canth (Oct 22, 2006)

Lol, yep, sure did Drachen. Had to stop at a store and wash my hands so I could continue eating, haha. What's odd, is that I didn't find ANY adults.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 22, 2006)

i used to play with them lol and man that yeller stuff is nasty!
i havent seen any at all in a good while, i may look for some at work , there is a pretty undisturbed semi wetland there


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 22, 2006)

well i looked for about 5 min and found 1 lol about 2.5 " long or so


----------



## Canth (Oct 22, 2006)

Lol, cool. I found one the same size in FL. Cept I left it there...


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 22, 2006)

we need to get together and go bug huntin sometime


----------



## Canth (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes we do. What part are you in again?


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 23, 2006)

straight up I45 about 150 miles


----------

